# Electric Motor Kit for the Brompton



## Rockn Robin (8 Aug 2018)

I've had my Brompton now for quite some time, and I'm wondering if an electric motor kit is still available for it? I've heard stories of how putting one on can undermined the strength of the front forks. Is that true? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Cycleops (8 Aug 2018)

The one I know is the Nano
https://www.nanoelectricbikes.co.uk
£785. I wouldn't think it would undermine the fork strength. Maybe someone on here has one and can comment.
There is also the Spartical kit which includes a replacement front fork so maybe there's some truth about the forks being compromised:
https://www.electricbikesales.co.uk/Sparticle-Electric-Brompton-System
And the BromFit kit
http://www.bromfit.com/p/product.html?m=1


----------



## Rockn Robin (9 Aug 2018)

Cycleops said:


> The one I know is the Nano
> https://www.nanoelectricbikes.co.uk
> £785. I wouldn't think it would undermine the fork strength. Maybe someone on here has one and can comment.
> There is also the Spartical kit which includes a replacement front fork so maybe there's some truth about the forks being compromised:
> ...



Thank you for those great links.


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Aug 2018)

The OP is in America and I'm not sure what's available there.

Most motor conversions for the Brompton involve spreading the forks a bit and filing the dropouts, mostly to deepen them to take the motor's axle.

Plenty of meat on the fork, so structural integrity is not compromised, but it's not possible to convert the bike back to a pushbike without buying a new fork.


----------



## Rockn Robin (9 Aug 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> The OP is in America and I'm not sure what's available there.
> 
> Most motor conversions for the Brompton involve spreading the forks a bit and filing the dropouts, mostly to deepen them to take the motor's axle.
> 
> Plenty of meat on the fork, so structural integrity is not compromised, but it's not possible to convert the bike back to a pushbike without buying a new fork.



Thanks Pale Rider. I have read about this issue with the forks, yet with the many conversions, assuming there are many, I haven't heard of one case where the front forks have cracked or broken.


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Aug 2018)

The conversions I've seen are all 250w nominal power motors which probably don't have enough grunt to break the fork.

Fitting a higher power motor might be pushing it a bit, and there would be wheelspin to consider unless you binned the gear hub and used a rear motor.

The factory Brompton ebike has a front drive motor.


----------



## Rockn Robin (9 Aug 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> The conversions I've seen are all 250w nominal power motors which probably don't have enough grunt to break the fork.
> 
> Fitting a higher power motor might be pushing it a bit, and there would be wheelspin to consider unless you binned the gear hub and used a rear motor.
> 
> The factory Brompton ebike has a front drive motor.



I just want something that will assist pedaling when needed, so a 250W motor should work fine. At times I go on my merry way, and find later I have run out of steam to get back home, so a pedal assist system will be a big asset for me.

The factory Brompton ebike will cost a pound and a crown for sure.


----------



## Kell (13 Aug 2018)

Factory bike is around £2,500 if memory serves.

I did see a video of one which fits on the rear and provides power to the tyre rather than through a hub. I can't seem to find it right now, but I'll have a look for it.

ETA: £2,595 for 2-speed, £2,715 for 6-speed and very few options for colour (black or white), can't have S-type bars, and can't have a luggage rack (according to the bike builder).

https://www.brompton.com/build-your-brompton?biketype=brompton-electric


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Aug 2018)

The factory eBrompton is ludicrously expensive for what is no more than a neatly installed front hub kit.

You could buy equivalent parts retail for about £500.

The kits mentioned in this thread are just as good and can be had for £1,000 fitted, and with the option of a lot more, er, options.

Brompton seem to think electrics on their non-customisable bikes are worth about £1,700.

Supply is another problem.

Despite the factory ebike being the height of ordinariness, Brompton seem unable to supply it.

Talk of the bike went on for at least five years before any appeared.

Even now, my local Brompton dealer has been told not to expect to see one until next year, although he was told some bigger dealers will get them sooner.


----------



## cougie uk (15 Aug 2018)

Are you comparing like with like though : 

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/product-news/brompton-electric-first-ride-389666


----------



## Kell (15 Aug 2018)

I must admit, my first thought about the Brompton version is that it would be fine for someone like me that doesn't use the luggage block, but for anyone that does, can you get a combined battery pack and luggage option?

Having to then have a separate bag on the rear rack would make folding the bike a pain and you'd need three hands to carry bike, battery pack and luggage.

Also the reactive pedals would mean you couldn't fit SPDs. 

Having said that, I'd still rather buy the official version than an aftermarket one due to warranties and the like.


----------



## simon.r (15 Aug 2018)

I know nothing about it, but Pendix looks like another option: 

http://www.kinetics-online.co.uk/electric-bikes/pendix-electric-assist-kits/

http://www.kinetics-online.co.uk/folding-bikes/brompton/electric-brompton/

FWIW my Dad has been using a nano kit on his Brompton for some years with no issues.


----------



## T4tomo (15 Aug 2018)

Cytronex kit offering was reviewed favourably in this months cycling plus. Which can probably be incorporated into a Brommie.


----------



## Rockn Robin (15 Aug 2018)

cougie uk said:


> Are you comparing like with like though :
> 
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/product-news/brompton-electric-first-ride-389666



Is it available now in the UK? It's not on this side of the pond yet, but hopefully soon.


----------



## samsbike (15 Aug 2018)

Only see one on the road


----------



## simon.r (15 Aug 2018)

Rockn Robin said:


> Is it available now in the UK? It's not on this side of the pond yet, but hopefully soon.



Brompton are quoting a lead time of 6 to 8 weeks for the electric model (i.e. about the same as a non-electric ‘custom’ Brompton). Only limited options available tho’: https://www.brompton.com/build-your-brompton?biketype=brompton-electric


Apparently they want to train up UK dealers before selling elsewhere: https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/product-news/brompton-electric-first-ride-389666


----------



## Mrklaw (17 Aug 2018)

The Brompton is more expensive but not *that* much more considering you get an official version with no impact to warranty etc

The Brompton comes with a bag and lights - both of which are extra cost on the nano kit. And the battery looks to be the equivalent of the longer range (more expensive) nano one.

If you aren’t comfortable doing the conversion yourself, that headline £750 goes up quickly to get an equivalent spec
- £900 for the kit with the larger battery
- £100 for lights
- £20 to fit the lights
- £100+ for a bag to put the battery in
- £120 fitting
Basically looking at £1250 all in, and you lose your warranty and don’t seem to have the pedal assist modes that the Brompton does

£2500 for the cheaper Brompton if you’re buying it all new anyway isn’t crazy expensive

If you are partway there then it is different of course. Eg already have a bike, lights, compatible bag, happy with the smaller/lighter battery

Started looking at this because £750 seemed like a good price but I think I’ll stick with leg power for now after seeing the costs add up


----------



## Joe Brom (21 Aug 2018)

Hi, new guy here from USA. I had the NYCe Wheels 250W conversion for a while, I can't say much good about them. That hub motor is heavy enough to make folding quite awkward, and heavy enough to make riding under power pretty much a necessity. My experience was that it added just enough power to overcome the weight penalty, rendering it useless for anyone who actually wants to pedal a bicycle. It's a moped for moped riders.


----------



## Rockn Robin (22 Aug 2018)

Joe Brom said:


> Hi, new guy here from USA. I had the NYCe Wheels 250W conversion for a while, I can't say much good about them. That hub motor is heavy enough to make folding quite awkward, and heavy enough to make riding under power pretty much a necessity. My experience was that it added just enough power to overcome the weight penalty, rendering it useless for anyone who actually wants to pedal a bicycle. It's a moped for moped riders.


That's very interesting. Nice to hear from someone who uses a motor kit. To be honest, I actually wondered about what you pointed out. 

I've been rethinking this electric bike idea, and I've decided, for now, to forgo it. Instead, I am focusing on building up leg strength. It's not like I have to deal with the Alpe D'Huez each and every day. Although I'm up in years, I think I can manage my rides with proper exercise of the leg muscles. I purchased one of those MaxiClimbers, and I can honestly say that it provides an awesome workout. Hopefully this will help me with my rides without relying on an electrical boost.


----------



## Joe Brom (22 Aug 2018)

To expound on this a bit, I like ebikes and have a very fast - and illegal, especially over there - mid-drive kit on a full size bike. My issue with the hub kit on my Brommie was that I don't think it was a good match. 

When Brompton's own ebike was in development, I was hoping for some sort of mid-drive pedal-assist arrangement so you aren't swinging a front motor around every time you fold the bike. I guess that wasn't feasible so we're stuck with what I had, which was quite cumbersome. 

It is my understanding that the eBrompton does have a pedal assist feature, which is a plus. Pedaling along while pushing on a thumb throttle quickly becomes tiring, so you usually end up just riding like a motorcycle. Being able to access different levels of power through the pedals would be a big improvement, enough so that it might make the expenditure worthwhile. 

But the weight for folding and carrying is still a major issue. I think a front hub Brompton is viable for folks like me who only occasionally fold to put in the car or store in a room. Using one to run for a train every morning is not a habit I would advise.


----------



## simon.r (22 Aug 2018)

Dad’s 20 ish year old Brompton is beginning to show its age, so his 85th birthday present is this shiny new 2 speed, nano electric Brompton.


----------



## Rockn Robin (23 Aug 2018)

Joe Brom said:


> To expound on this a bit, I like ebikes and have a very fast - and illegal, especially over there - mid-drive kit on a full size bike. My issue with the hub kit on my Brommie was that I don't think it was a good match.
> 
> When Brompton's own ebike was in development, I was hoping for some sort of mid-drive pedal-assist arrangement so you aren't swinging a front motor around every time you fold the bike. I guess that wasn't feasible so we're stuck with what I had, which was quite cumbersome.
> 
> ...


My main issue is that I wouldn’t be able to use my T Bag anymore. It’s great for grocery shopping.


----------



## Rockn Robin (23 Aug 2018)

simon.r said:


> Dad’s 20 ish year old Brompton is beginning to show its age, so his 85th birthday present is this shiny new 2 speed, nano electric Brompton.
> 
> View attachment 426397


That’s awesome!!! 85 and still riding.


----------



## Joe Brom (23 Aug 2018)

Rockn Robin said:


> My main issue is that I wouldn’t be able to use my T Bag anymore. It’s great for grocery shopping.


I don't know how the others are set up, but my NYCe Wheels kit put the battery at the bottom of a big bag (don't know what model it was, but it was from Ortlieb). You would disconnect the battery cable at the top of the bag, then remove the bag.


----------



## Joe Brom (23 Aug 2018)

Here's a pic of the bike with bag.


----------



## Rockn Robin (23 Aug 2018)

Joe Brom said:


> I don't know how the others are set up, but my NYCe Wheels kit put the battery at the bottom of a big bag (don't know what model it was, but it was from Ortlieb). You would disconnect the battery cable at the top of the bag, then remove the bag.


I’m sure that your set up would work with the T Bag. Just arrange the battery set-up in the bottom of the bag. The new bike has a proprietary bag and battery that fits on the clamp. Nothing else will fit there. Just my personal opinion mind you, but I think it is a design flaw.


----------



## Rockn Robin (23 Aug 2018)

Joe Brom said:


> Here's a pic of the bike with bag.


Joe, is that a double bag set on the front clamp?


----------



## Joe Brom (23 Aug 2018)

Rockn Robin said:


> Joe, is that a double bag set on the front clamp?


No, it's just a big bag with rear pockets. If I recall correctly those pockets are velcroed on and removeable. The bag size is similar to a C Bag, but I don't think is the same model.


----------



## Rockn Robin (23 Aug 2018)

Joe Brom said:


> No, it's just a big bag with rear pockets. If I recall correctly those pockets are velcroed on and removeable. The bag size is similar to a C Bag, but I don't think is the same model.


It looked like one bag attached to another. Looks big though.


----------



## Kell (23 Aug 2018)

Looking at the posted article and videos, it looks like there's an easy connector built in to the luggage block, rather than a cable which you manually unplug. This is great for taking the pack off quickly and easily, but as I mentioned above, not great if you normally use the luggage block for luggage. 

I can only imagine that Brompton will develop (or have developed) a bigger combo bag that houses the connector and battery pack plus leaves room for you stuff. 

It's pretty short-sighted if not.

As for my earlier comment about not being able to fit SPDs, it looks like the sensor is housed in the bottom bracket - hence the need for a larger shell - so you'd be able to fit whatever you wanted.


----------



## Mrklaw (23 Aug 2018)

Kell said:


> Looking at the posted article and videos, it looks like there's an easy connector built in to the luggage block, rather than a cable which you manually unplug. This is great for taking the pack off quickly and easily, but as I mentioned above, not great if you normally use the luggage block for luggage.
> 
> I can only imagine that Brompton will develop (or have developed) a bigger combo bag that houses the connector and battery pack plus leaves room for you stuff.
> 
> ...



Standard bike comes with a 1.5L bag containing the bike. There is also an option for a larger bag which I assume is also designed to take the battery (with space for luggage)


----------



## Rockn Robin (23 Aug 2018)

Kell said:


> Looking at the posted article and videos, it looks like there's an easy connector built in to the luggage block, rather than a cable which you manually unplug. This is great for taking the pack off quickly and easily, but as I mentioned above, not great if you normally use the luggage block for luggage.
> 
> I can only imagine that Brompton will develop (or have developed) a bigger combo bag that houses the connector and battery pack plus leaves room for you stuff.
> 
> ...



I agree. I have the T-Bag, and will not be able to use it with the present configuration. I use the bag for grocery shopping, as I can turn the bike into a shopping cart. They need to rethink this.


----------



## Mrklaw (23 Aug 2018)

https://www.brompton.com/brompton-electric/why-brompton-electric



> All of the electric bikes will come with the standard battery bag, which has a pocket to fit your essentials or your charger. However, you can also add upgrades to your selection. We are offering a commuter battery bag that has room for your larger items like a laptop as well as the power supply and more. There is also a fast-charger option, reducing the charging time by up to 50% so you can get on the road quicker if you're ever running low.


----------



## BigG (17 Jan 2019)

The Apple Green bike has the Ortlieb Mini O Bag and the white electric one shows the 1.5 litre standard bag that comes with the electric Brompton.

The 1.5 litre bag is just enough for the battery, your phone, keys and a couple of bars of choccie! Don’t expect to be able to put your waterproofs in there.

Re the fast charger for the official Brompton electric bike.... if you opt for it you get both chargers.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jan 2019)

I had a look at the Brompton electric bike today, bloody hell it is heavy.


----------



## billiobob (2 Oct 2019)

Swytch are doing early bird discount on their Brompton front wheel conversion.


----------

